# Wieviel Sauerstoff brauchen meine Koi?



## Joerg (7. Apr. 2012)

Ein neues Thema auf Anregung von Andreas und weil in letzter Zeit öfter mal Fragen bezüglich Bedarf und Einbringung von Sauerstoff aufkamen.

Hier sollten wir gemeinsam zusammentragen ob und wann Sauerstoff zusätzlich benötigt wird.

Was brauchen die Fische, damit sie sich wohlfühlen?
Wie kann der O² am günstigsten eingebracht werden?
Was beeinflusst den Gehalt an Sauerstoff im Teich?

Kann jemand von Erfahrungen berichten oder hat grundsätzliches zum Thema.


----------



## I.koi (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Sauerstoff brauchen meine Kois?*

Hallo liebe Koifreunde

Aus Erfahrung heraus sollte man alle 5000 Liter Wasser wenigstens ein Ausströmstein nehmen. Dabei sollte die Luftpumpe eine Leistung von ca. 40 Liter die Stunde her bringen.
Man findet sowas sehr günstig bei Ebay, die Dinger sind gut, meine läuft bereits seit 2 Jahren. Habe damals 35 Euro gezahlt. Ist generell jetzt nicht teurer geworden.

Abraten würde ich ganz klar von Sauerstoffkonzentratoren. Die taugen wirklich Null und sind eher was für medizinische Dinge. 

Umso höher der Sauerstoffgehalt im Teich ist desto weniger haben Algen eine Chance. Algen lieben todes Gewässer, dass heißt Wasser mit niedrigem Sauerstoffgehalt. 

_Hier ein interessanter Text dazu: _

Quelle: http://www.golden-koi.de/Berichte/Berichte/Sauerstoff im Koiteich.php



So hoffe das war hilfreich für euch


----------



## Zermalmer (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Sauerstoff brauchen meine Kois?*

Hallo Jörg,
Danke das Du das Thema erstellt hast.
Ich habe mir auch schon ein wenig gedanken gemacht, allerdings haben mich die Arbeit und ein paar Arbeiten im Garten davon abgehalten meine Gedanken und Fragen besser auszuformulieren.


Hallo Stephan,
stammt das alles aus 'Deiner Feder'? 
versteh mich nicht falsch... Hilfreich und informativ ist es auf jeden Fall, aber grade im hinteren Bereich lassen einige Formulierungen und Bildhinweise darauf schliessen, dass es irgendwo rauskopiert ist.

Das wollen wir dann doch versuchen zu vermeiden, denn wenn die Informationen und der Inhalt in allen Antworten stimmen, dann können wir vielleicht daraus einen Basiswissen/Fachbeitrag basteln, der Zukünftig vielen Fragestellern helfen kann.
Und der würde nicht lange leben, wenn sich herrausstellen sollte, dass vieles nur abgeschrieben ist.


----------



## I.koi (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Sauerstoff brauchen meine Kois?*

Hallo Zermalmer

Habe die Quelle vergessen anzugeben richtig. Mist voll vergessen. tut mir leid.

*Also die Quelle ab der Tabelle ist von:*

http://www.golden-koi.de/Berichte/Berichte/Sauerstoff im Koiteich.php

Sorry, war nicht mit Absicht, danke jedoch für den Hinweis


----------



## luko1662 (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Sauerstoff brauchen meine Kois?*

Frohe Ostern


----------



## wp-3d (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Sauerstoff brauchen meine Kois?*



Illerkoi schrieb:


> Aus Erfahrung heraus sollte man alle 5000 Liter Wasser wenigstens ein Ausströmstein nehmen.
> 
> Umso höher der Sauerstoffgehalt im Teich ist desto weniger haben Algen eine Chance. Algen lieben todes Gewässer, dass heißt Wasser mit niedrigem Sauerstoffgehalt.




Hallo Illerkoi,

wie ich gesehen habe bist Du erst am Koiteich bauen.
Dein alter kleiner Teich war bestimmt mit anderen Fischen besetzt, 
so beruhen deine Erfahrungen auch auf andere Fische, es muss auch nicht alles auf Koi eingegrenzt sein denn anderre Teichbewohner brauchen ja auch den Sauerstoff und somit betrifft dieses Tema alle Fischteichbesitzer.

Nur deine Aussage mit den Algen kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen, demnach haben viele wie auch ich zur Zeit ein totes Gewässer.  
Meine Fische bewegen sich noch und haben auch noch keine Schnappatmung.



Nichts gegen den einkopierten Text aber ich sehe es eher als Notanleitung für schlecht durchdachte Teichanlagen mit Überbesatz.

Dieses könnte einige verleiten zu den Blubbersteinchen noch ein paar neue Bewohner hinzuzusetzen.

Wenn die Fische schon am Sauerstoffsättingenden  Wasserfall nach Luft schnappen ist schon sprichwörtlich etwas sehr faul im Teich und hier sollte man auf den Grund gehen.


Alle die auf Hilfsmittel wie UV-LAMPE, Eiweißabschäumer und Blubbersteinchen angewiesen sind haben schon Probleme wie z.B. schlechte Schmutzabscheidung oder Überbesatz und sollten sich diesbezüglich Gedanken machen und nicht, wie halte ich meine Fische am Überleben.  


.


----------



## I.koi (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Sauerstoff brauchen meine Kois?*

Hallo Wp-3D

Ich habe seit mehreren Jahren Koi´s. Hab nun ein anderes Haus, nur deshalb baue ich neu.

Also ganz klar sei gesagt, ein Koiteich ohne UV Lampe zu betreiben ist in meinen Augen schwachsinn, da kannst du genau so auch ein Koi in die Badewanne stecken. 

Blubbersteine wie du Sie nennst benötigt man sehr wohl, oder wie willst du Bakterien am Leben erhalten???
Vor allem Milchsäurebakterien???  

Ein Eiweisabschäumer holt dir das Protein aus dem Wasser, sonst viel Spass mit Algen.



Ich bin ein offener Mensch und ich denke Kritik ist generell erlaubt , wenn man weiß um was es geht. Sei mir nicht Böse deshalb. Aber Kois gehören in keine Brühe sondern in einem Lebensraum der für Kois 100% richtig ist, dazu gehören nun mal Blubbersteine und UV Geräte


----------



## wp-3d (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Sauerstoff brauchen meine Kois?*

Hallo Illerkoi,

ich habe nur farbige Karpfen die sind robuster,

bevor ich solche Dinge gebrauche mach ich mir Gedanken wie ich es mit natürlichen Mitteln schaffe 
dann kann die Brühe auch so aussehen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/8

das Wasser ist dann leicht bläulich und nennt sich oligotroph.http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trophiesystem 
beachte einmal im Link unten in der Tabelle die Sauerstoffwerte und Bakterienanzahl.


.


----------



## Christine (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Sauerstoff brauchen meine Koi?*

Hallo Stefan,

Nur mal so nebenbei: Ich kenne Werners Teich in natura - trotz fehlender "Hightech"-Ausrüstung und Spirenzchen: Glasklares Wasser und Koi, die topfit fröhlich Steinchen umschaufeln. Und da sind einige schon recht alte und entsprechende große Kameraden dabei


----------



## Andre 69 (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Sauerstoff brauchen meine Koi?*

Hallo 
@Werner


> ich habe nur farbige Karpfen die sind robuster,


Steh ich jetzt auf nen Schlauch ? Dit war ironisch ,ODER ?
LG Andre


----------



## wp-3d (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Sauerstoff brauchen meine Koi?*



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Hallo
> @Werner
> 
> Steh ich jetzt auf nen Schlauch ? Dit war ironisch ,ODER ?
> LG Andre




Hallo Andre,

die Christine hat doch schon wieder alles verraten.

ob sie Farbkarpfen oder jap. Goi genannt ist fast das selbe, nur kennen meine keinen Schnickschnack und unterscheiden sich somit.



.


----------



## Joerg (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Sauerstoff brauchen meine Koi?*

Werner,
wenn die nicht aus Japan kommen, darft du sie auch nicht Koi nennen. 

Was brauchen die Fische denn an Sauerstoffgehalt, damit sie sich wohlfühlen?

Das hängt erst mal vom Fisch ab. Es gibt welche die brauchen weniger, andere viel.
Forellen benötigen sehr viel und sind daher für einen Teich eher ungeeignet. Koi liegen beim Bedarf im mittleren Bereich.

Wieviel O² hat man denn schon im Teich und ist dann eine zusätzliche Belüftung noch nötig?


----------



## bayernhoschi (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Sauerstoff brauchen meine Koi?*



> wenn die nicht aus Japan kommen, darft du sie auch nicht Koi nennen.


Hallo,
nur mal so zwischendrim gefragt: Wenn ich zwei Koi aus Japan habe und die dann Nachwuchs bekommen, sind das dann keine Koi

Bei zwei Schweinen kommt doch auch keine Katze raus


----------



## Zacky (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Sauerstoff brauchen meine Koi?*

Hi @-All

Ich glaube das Thema geht hier gerade den Bach runter, obwohl es doch sehr interessant sein kann. 

Ist den hier jemand bei, der seine Sauerstoffsättigung schon mal richtig gemessen hat? Gibt es denn einen Richtwert für eine Sauerstoffsättigung in einem Teich mit Fischbesatz. Kann man das auf Volumen Teichwasser oder Besatz beziehen? Kann man es überhaupt irgendwie beziffern?

Gerade von Werner hätte ich da jetzt etwas Konkreteres erwartet, da er ja auch im letzten Winter mit seiner Sauerstoffzufuhr am Grund so zufrieden war und es hier publik machte.

Kann bitte jemand mal messbare Werte benennen? Was und wieviel muss unter welchen Bedingungen?

Und das Thema, wie Koi heißen oder genannt werden, hatten wir schon. Ob Farbkarpfen aus Japan oder Thailand oder Frankreich, ist jetzt hier doch eher Nebensache.

:sorry


----------



## bayernhoschi (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Sauerstoff brauchen meine Koi?*

:sorryIch war am Thema vorbei
Auch für mich ist das hier sehr interesant, auch wenn ich noch nicht mitreden kann.
Ich fang ja erst an mit dem Neubau und saug alles an Wissen ein was ich kriegen kann


----------



## I.koi (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Sauerstoff brauchen meine Koi?*

Also ich für mich sage es so, viel Sauerstoff schadet nicht. Genaue Werte hat Dr. Bretzinger, der Koidoc. Ich für mich verlasse mich nicht bei Kois auf Halbwissen.


----------



## wp-3d (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Sauerstoff brauchen meine Koi?*



Joerg schrieb:


> Werner,
> wenn die nicht aus Japan kommen, darft du sie auch nicht Koi nennen.
> 
> Was brauchen die Fische denn an Sauerstoffgehalt, damit sie sich wohlfühlen?
> ...





Hallo,
ursprünglich kommen alle bunten Karpfen (Goi) aus Japan.
Was sagen wohl die Japaner wenn wir jetzt die Nachzuchten Eurokoi benennen,
mir würde es stinken wenn einer die Nachzuchten meiner Erfolge umbenennt.

Sie werden es wohl hinnehmen weil Eurokoi unter Kennern Abwertung bedeutet und so das Geschäft für höherwertige Japanische Karpfen anwächst. 

Eine Diskussion über Sauerstoff sollte allgemein auf alle Teichfische geführt werden, der Karpfen liegt dabei im guten Mittelfeld.

.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Sauerstoff brauchen meine Koi?*

Hi Jörg,

Karpfen benötigen einen Sauerstoffgehalt von 5-9mg/l im Gewässer (laut Karpfenzucht)

Forellen 9,5-12mg/l

MfG Frank


----------



## Zacky (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Sauerstoff brauchen meine Koi?*

Danke Frank...


----------



## Joerg (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Sauerstoff brauchen meine Koi?*

Werner, das war doch nur Spass. 

Frank, danke für die Werte.
Es gibt auch noch einen oberen und unteren Bereich in dem es ihnen noch gut geht.
Futteraufnahme und Wachstum sind dann etwas eingeschränkt. 

...der Koi kann mit 4 - 15mg/l O² recht gut zurechtkommen.

Aber was hat man für Werte im Teich und schwanken diese möglicherweise im Tagesverlauf?


----------



## jochen (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Sauerstoff brauchen meine Koi?*

Hi,

kenne mich mit Koi überhaupt nicht aus daher ist das nicht mein Ding darüber zu schreiben...

nur im Link von "Illerkoi" über den Sauerstoffverbrauch von nitrifizierenden Bakterien ist mir etwas aufgefallen das ich anmerken möchte...

hier das Zitat aus seinem Link von golden-koi.de 



> Zwar können Bakterien noch bei Werten von 2mg/l überleben, jedoch ist die Leistungsfähigkeit des Filters erst nahe der Sauerstoffsättigung am Maximum.



wenn ich jetzt schreibe das nitrifiziernende Bakterien bei einem Sauerstoffgehalt von 2 mg/ltr. das Abwasser von Millionenstädten reinigen,
warum sollten sie es dann in einem Gartenteichfilter nicht schaffen, geschweige denn gerade noch am überleben sein ?

Bevor die Bakterien wegen mangelnden Sauerstoffes ihre Arbeit reduzieren würden, wären die Koi schon lange über den Jordan.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## wp-3d (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Sauerstoff brauchen meine Koi?*



Zacky schrieb:


> Gerade von Werner hätte ich da jetzt etwas Konkreteres erwartet, da er ja auch im letzten Winter mit seiner Sauerstoffzufuhr am Grund so zufrieden war und es hier publik machte.
> Kann bitte jemand mal messbare Werte benennen? Was und wieviel muss unter welchen Bedingungen?



Hallo Zacky,

wie ich sehe liest Du auch nur was Du lesen willst.

Mit der Sauerstoffzufuhr am Boden war als Anregung für stehende Gewässer und diese für Teichbesitzer die meinen Faulgase abführen zu müssen.

Nun kommen wir wieder zum Tema Sauerstoff, wenn ich mir über den Dreck im Teich keine Gedanken machen will schalte ich sobald die Algenblüte kommt die UV Leuchte an und schon kann ich hier verkünden, ich habe das ganze Jahr glasklares Wasser nur welche Glasfarbe gemeint ist wird verschwiegen.

Jeder der eine Leuchte benötigt sollte sie einmal paar Wochen auslassen, dann könnte er an Hand der Tabelle in Wiki. seinen Teich beurteilen.
Ich denke viele würden bevor sie ihren Teich einmal ausmisten schnell wieder den Stecker der Leuchte in die Dose stecken.

Einen Teich mit Hilfsmittel die nur alle Nachlässigkeiten kurz beheben und ich nur immer beten muss, das bloß kein längerer Stromausfall kommt währe für mich nichts.


.


----------



## Zermalmer (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Sauerstoff brauchen meine Koi?*

Hallo Zusammen,
eigentlich hatte ich die generelle Idee zu einem Thread "Sprudler im und am Teich" und so hatte ich es auch vorgeschlagen.
Angesichts der Vielfältigkeit des Themas (wie man ja grade in diesem Thread sieht) hatte Jörg das (in guter Vorraussicht) für diesen Forenteil, unter des Aspektes des Koiteichs vorgeschlagen und auch gestartet, damit man erstmal sieht wie sich das ganze entwickelt.

Ich bin in Sachen Luft absoluter Anfänger... 
Ich habe nen kleinen Luftsprudler im Eisfreihalter und bei meinem alten Teich als Anreicherung betrieben (im Sommer), weil es irgendwie schon immer so war und ich mich erst später gefragt habe, ob und warum das denn sein muss.

Nun habe ich meinen Teich weitestgehend fertig und beschäftige mich mit Verfeinerungen.

So empfiehlt der SIPA Hersteller einen Lüfterschlauch, um die Spüldüse zusätzlich beim reinigen zu unterstützen bzw. vielleicht sogar Intervallbetrieb der Pumpe zu ermöglichen
Klingt logisch und funktionell und das Wasser würde ja auch mehr Sauerstoff vor meinen Filterpatronen bekommen, was ja wohl auch nicht schlecht ist.

Dann kam der Thread mit dem Eiweissabschäumer dazu... wofür man ja auch wieder Luft braucht. (Ausprobieren will ich das auf jedenfall auch )

Tja... und schlussendlich kamen all die Threads der letzten 2-4 Wochen, wo eifrig gefragt wird 'Was für ein Sprudler?', 'Wieviel Liter Luft bei __ Hel-X?' usw. usf. halt im Zusammenhang mit Luft. (natürlich auf alle Arten von Teichen bezogen... sei es nun ein Mini, ein Naturteich oder schlussendlich der Koiteich.)

Die Alteingesessenen kennen die Threads sicher zur genüge.
Ein Teil des Wissens und der aktuellen Ansichten kann man hier im Thread, und für spezielle Themen natürlich auch in anderen Threads, nachlesen.

Deswegen würde ich mit meinem Beitrag hier "ein klein wenig" vom ursprünglichen Thread abweichen und trotzdem hoffen, dass sich trotzdem noch einige beteiligen, um vielleicht 
den ein oder anderen Punkt aufzuklären oder zu belichten, um vielleicht ganz am Schluss zu einem hilfreichen Gesamtbeitrag zu kommen.
Sollte sich herrausstellen, dass man das einfach so nicht zusammenfassen kann, dann wird es halt einfach so sein und der Thread selber kann dem ein oder anderen trotzdem einfach nur so helfen.


Wie in einigen Beiträgen schon erwähnt, jeder Teich ist anders und je nachdem was für Fische gehalten werden haben diese natürlich auch andere Bedürfnisse.

Deswegen können die Fragen und Antworten einfach nicht immer die Lösung aller Probleme sein... sie können nur helfen einen Weg zu finden unter Abwägung des bisherigen Teiches..

Mir bekannt sind Sprudler im Teich und in der Filteranlage in folgender weise

Im Teich:
Einfach nur als Sprudler zur Sauerstoffanreicherung
Funktionell aber meistens optisch eher unpassend und eigentlich eher nur als Bedarfslösung anzusehen.
Als Sprudler im Eisfreihalter
  in 25-35cm Teichtiefe, um für eine gewisse Sauerstoffanreicherung und halt für die Freihaltung eines Loches zu sorgen, über das die Faulgase am Teichgrund 'abtransportiert' werden können.
(Luftleistung muss hier nicht enorm sein und eine gelegentlich Kontrolle des Eisfreihalters ist unabdingbar, damit der Schaum, der entstehen kann, entfernt wird und das sichergestellt ist, dass das Loch offen ist.)


Im Filter bzw. Filterkammer:
Sipa
Reinigungsunterstützung der Spüldüsen.
Ich habe eine sipa, doch setze ich noch keinen Luftsprudler zur Reinigungsunterstützung ein, doch ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass dies den Sauerstoffgehalt vor dem biologischen Filter gut anhebt.
Bewegtes Helix
Hab ich keine Erfahrung wieviel Luft man da einblasen muss.


Als Technik:
Als Luftheber : primäre Intension ist ja der Transport des Wassers über möglichst geringe höhen, mit möglichst geringer Leistung und möglichst Lebewesenschonend genug bei maximalem Wassertransport zu bewerkstelligen

Als Eisweissabschäumer:
durch Abschäumung wird ja recht viel Luft angewendet
(vor dem Biologischen Filter könnte es den Filterbakterien helfen, am Ende des Filters als einfach generelle Anhebung)


Die Messmethoden (inkl. mal ausser luftschnappender Fisch ) wurden ja auch schon erwähnt.

Was meint Ihr?
Sind meine Fragen zu wenig oder falsch? Zu allgemein? oder lassen sich für einige Punkte und Themen ein paar Informationen so fest machen, dass sie (in einem seperaten Thread zusammengefasst) zukünftig Fragestellern vielleicht dauerhaft helfen können?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Sauerstoff brauchen meine Koi?*

Hallo Zusammen,

Bei mir läuft nach wie vor keine Technik. Alles was der Teich bekommt ist Pflanzengefiltertes Regenwasser. (über 250 Liter Wasserwechsel seit Ostern und es hat nicht wirklich viel geregnet...)  
Ich habe vor kurzem einen heftigen 1/3 Wasserwechsel gemacht und dachte, prima, jetzt wird er grün, war er auch 1 Woche lang und hat sich mitlerweile wieder erledigt. Wasser ist wieder klar (mit leichtem grünstich)
Somit denke ich wie Werner, es bedarf keiner Technik um den Teich mit irgendwas zu versorgen oder irgendwas abzutöten. 
(Rahmenbedingungen müssen halt stimmen
- passender Besatz
- richtige Größe
- entsprechende Bepflanzung (geht auch im Koiteich abgegrentzt)
- ordentlich Substrat im Teich (ich hatte Anfangs Bodendeckend und hab nochmal ca. halbe bis Tonne nachgelegt. Das hat die Wasserqualität deutlich verbessert.)

Wenn der Teich so funktioniert, ist alles weitere nur noch Spaß an der Freude. 

Da sich in meinem wenig gepflegten Gewässer ein Pilz gebildet hat, kann ich dass so auch nicht unbedingt unterschreiben.

Deswegen kommt jetzt der Pflanzenfilter und damit ist jetzt auch mein Anspruch gestiegen. Wenn ich den Filter schon baue, sollte der Teich dann Aquariumsqualität erreichen. 

Ich denke so:
Eine Überdosierung an Luft gibt es nicht. Sinvoll ist es den Lufteintrag mit einer optimalen Pumpenleistung zu kombinieren. 
Jedem, der neu baut würde ich unbedingt die Luftheberpumpen empfehlen, da alles miteinander kombiniert wird, wie Andreas das wirklich gut geschrieben hat.
(Fische, Bakkies, Filter, Wassertransport,... ) das bei einem sehr geringen Energieverbrauch und Kosten. 
Diese Pumpe regelt einfach alles. Ob als Strömungspumpe, Filterpumpe, Eisfreihalter, Teichbelüfter, Filterbelüfter...

Von daher ist aus meiner Sicht sehr zu dieser Pumpe zu raten. Leider gibt es diese nicht im Fachhandel (Wäre auch Quatsch und sicher um ein vielfaches zu teuer), weshalb die meisten, wie auch ich, zu normalen Pumpen greifen. 
Man lernt und freut sich, das man alles nochmal umbauen darf...

Ich habe eine 35 Watt Sprinbrunnenpumpe im Schuppen und eine 35 Watt Luftkompressor. 
Wenn ich beide Pumpen betracht, habe ich bei der Spingbrunnenpumpe eine Leistung von ca. ein paar Tropfen die Sekunde (keine Ahnung 1000 Liter am Tag) oder last es etwas mehr sein... Bei dem Luftheber eine Leistung von 1 Liter in der Sekunde. (sind 3600 Liter die Stunde und 86400 Liter am Tag, vieleicht sogar mehr, wenn ich Werners Basteltipps umgesetzt habe)
Wenn man die Leistungsunterschiede mal hochrechnet ist es eigentlich eine erbärmliche Leistung, welche die handelsüblichen Pumpen bringen.
Die Pumpenleistung des Mammuts ist halt auch nicht vom Typenschild abgelesen, sondern real mit dem Wassereimer ermittelt)

Irgenwer wollte hier für den Teichneubau eine 250 Watt Pumpe kaufen. (18.000 Liter die Stunde laut Typenschild, realistisch warscheinlich 12.000 Liter oder weniger die Stunde)
Würde er er 5 kleine Mammuts einsetzten würde er die 18000 Liter bei 175 Watt schaffen, oder dei 12.000 Liter bei 3 Mammuts bei 105 Watt.

Nun kann man ein großes Mammut bauen oder einige kleine und diese geschickt platzieren. 
Das spart Geld schon bei der Anschaffung und jedes Jahr auf der Stromrechnung. Zusätzlich wird dem Teich Sauerstoff zugeführt, was einige durch gesonderte Sprudelsteine regeln, welche dann zusätzlich noch auf der Stromrechnung stehen.

Somit halte ich die Geschicht mit dem Luftheber wirklich für einen heißen Tipp und alle die es mal probiert haben, sind sofort von der Leistungsfähigkeit der Pumpe überzeugt. 

Problem ist halt die Förderhöhe. Aber wenn man neu baut, kann man das evtl. gleich berücksichtigen. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## wp-3d (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Sauerstoff brauchen meine Koi?*

Hi Thomas,

nicht schlecht, 

hätte von mir sein können.

Wenn in einen Teich Sauerstoff hinzugefügt werden muss besteht ganz einfach ein Überbesatz.

Auch ein 20.000 Ltr. Teich kann mit 3 kleinen Fischen überbesetzt sein.

Die Milliarden Mikrolebewesen die keiner vom Teichrand sieht bedenkt kaum einer, 
sie verbrauchen auch Sauerstoff, überlässt man diesen Tieren Futter im Übermaß in Form von Fischkot, 
abgestorbene Algen oder massig Laub vom Herbst kommt es durch Massenvermehrung der Minitierchen zu Sauerstoffarmut.

Ein Gartenteich ist kein Natürliches Gewässer mit Zu und Ablauf, 
daher kann nicht immer bei Fischhaltung auf Technik verzichtet werden, sie sollte aber im Ramen bleiben und die Ursache beheben. 
Hierzu rechne ich auch einen feinmaschigen Kescher mit dem ich auf die Schnelle einiges an Mulm und Laub aus dem Teich bringe 
den kleinen Mikros Nahrung entziehe und so, wenn es vernünftig gemacht wird einen Sprudelstein, Eiweissabschäumer und UV-C einspare.  





.


----------



## Zacky (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Sauerstoff brauchen meine Koi?*

Hallo an Alle...

sehr schöne Beiträge und gute Argumente. Liest sich wirklich sehr gut. 

Leider muss ich für mich eher feststellen, dass ich leider keine Mammutpumpe bei mir einsetzen kann. Warum nicht!? Weil ich in meinem Teich eine gewisse Kreisströmung erzeugen möchte und mit einer anderen normalen Pumpe schaffe ich das halt, da sich die Einströmdüsen ca. 50 cm unterhalb der Wasserlinie befinden. Ich habe es zwar noch nicht probiert, aber soweit ich das bisher verstanden habe, kann ein Mammut keinen Druck aufbauen und nur sehr wenig Höhe fördern. Von daher kommt es für mich leider nicht in Betracht und ich benutze dann Luftsprudlersteine.


----------



## Joerg (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Sauerstoff brauchen meine Koi?*

Danke für die vielen Beiträge, wie Luft in den Teich kommen kann. 
Einige Möglichkeiten und auch Optimierungen wurden ja erwähnt.

Aber brauche ich denn überhaupt zusätzlich Luft im Teich und wann?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Sauerstoff brauchen meine Koi?*

Aha, Zacky, keine Strömung... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEBELetb02k&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOYRNPPwayg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYudCNgvaAQ&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=ltlN0RC9Cdo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=d0ja4-CRANo&NR=1

War nen Scherz, sind aber schöne und witzige Beispiele.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Joerg (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Sauerstoff brauchen meine Koi?*

Strömung und Luftheber sind ein anderes Thema. 



wp-3d schrieb:


> Wenn in einen Teich Sauerstoff hinzugefügt werden muss besteht ganz einfach ein Überbesatz.


Werner,
das kann ich so nicht unterschreiben. 

Ich habe in meinem Teich normalen Besatz und auch jede Menge Unterwasserpflanzen.
Schon am späten Vormittag perlt bei Sonnenschein an denen O² aus. 
Der Sauerstoffgehalt liegt tagsüber bei Sonne also über 100%. Alles in Ordnung dache ich. :smoki
Hab bis dahin nie eine zusätzliche Belüftung am Teich verwendet.


Dann kam die Frage von einem Koispezi, ob denn die auch Morgens schon ordentlich fressen.
 Hmm, eigentlich nicht. Als Grund kam eigentlich nur der Sauerstoffgehalt am Morgen in Frage.
Schaut man sich die Fische ganz frühmorgens mal an, sieht man, dass sie deutlich schneller atmen.
Der Fisch verwendet über 50% seiner Energie zum rausholen des O² aus dem Wasser. In der Luft ist der Gehalt ja viel höher.
Muss er mit dem niedrigen Gehalt kämpfen, hat er keine Energie mehr um zu fressen und zu wachsen.

Also zur Tat geschritten, einen Lüfter besorgt und über Zeitschaltuhr Nachts laufen lassen.
Das Ergebnis war gut. Sie waren am Morgen deutlich fitter und atmeten nicht mehr so schnell.
Sie waren aktiver und haben besser gefuttert.  Die Belüftung lief nur Nachts und hat ja nicht gestört.

In einer lauen Sommernacht war der Akku vom NB leer. Also in die Steckdose für den Belüfter.
Da ich vergaß den Belüfter wieder reinzustecken war am Morgen der Schock groß. :shock
Ein paar japsten nur noch an der Oberfläche und sahen nicht gut aus. Belüfter an und WW.

Alle haben es geschafft. Da sie sich nun an die angenehmeren O² Werte gewöhnt hatten, 
haben sich die Kiemen und das Hämoglobin im Blut zurückgebildet.

Was ich damit ausdrücken wollte. Es gibt durchaus einen Bedarf an Sauerstoff im Teich. 
Dieser schwankt mit der Temperatur und im Tagesverlauf erheblich und ist abhängig von den Unterwasserpflanzen. (Auch Algen).
In der Nacht wird keiner produziert, zusätzlich verbrauchen Unterwasserpflanzen, Bakterien und Fische O².


----------



## wp-3d (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Sauerstoff brauchen meine Koi?*

Hi Jörg, 

alles richtig, 
so wie Du es von deinem Teich beschreibst bestand ein Ungleichgewicht, das Wasservolumen 
hat über Nacht nicht genügend Puffer und so ist in dieser Zeit ein Überbesatz an Lebewesen, ob Bakterien oder Fische das kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Ohne Luftsprudler als Notfallmaßnahme hätte es schlimm ausgehen können.

Genau dies ist ja das was ich meine, ein Teich sollte so gefahren werden auch mal einen Stromausfall einige Stunden ohne Verluste zu überstehen.

Zusätzliche Sauerstoffzufuhr sollte nur für den Notfall und nicht dauerhaft eingesetzt werden, dieses kann einige verleiten mit ihrem Besatz am Maximum zu fahren, was kommt dann im Notfall.

.


----------



## Joerg (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Sauerstoff brauchen meine Koi?*

Hi Werner,
in diesem Fall nicht ganz richtig.
Egal wie das Volumen aussieht, über Nacht geht der O² Gehalt massiv zurück.
Unterwasserpflanzen verbrauchen Nachts O², genauso wie die Lebewesen oder Bakterien.
Es kann daher von Vorteil sein, insbesondere bei höheren Temperaturen, den Gehalt auch Nachts hoch zu halten.
Das kommt den Fischen und auch den Bakterien zugute.

Sicher hat ein großes Volumen eine bessere Pufferung. Ein ordentlicher Besatz an Fischen, stellt sich über die Jahre aber bei den meisten ein.
Dadurch ergibt sich auch ein größerer Bedarf an O². Dieser wird durch UW Pflanzen, Lebewesen und Bakterien verursacht.
Nach diesem Versuch habe ich auch Nachts mein AQ belüftet. Den Fischen hat es gefallen. 

Es ist ja nicht so, dass die Lebewesen sich nicht auf die sehr großen Schwankungen auch einstellen können.
Wir können ihnen aber mit etwas Hilfe das Leben deutlich erleichtern.


----------



## Zermalmer (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Sauerstoff brauchen meine Koi?*



Joerg schrieb:


> Wir können ihnen aber mit etwas Hilfe das Leben deutlich erleichtern.


Hallo Jörg,
das ist im prinzip ja auch die Idee hinter meinen Gedanken...
klar kann bzw. sollte es ohne Zusatzversorgung und mit Pflanzen und richtigem Besatz funktionieren.
Aber das ist halt meist nicht der Fall.... 
Luftsprudler bzw. zusätzllich Luft sollten halt nicht die Lösung eines Problems sein, sondern den Teich und ggf. den Filter unterstützen.


----------



## Doc (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Sauerstoff brauchen meine Koi?*

Ein CS II (durch das "herunterfallen" des Wassers) und ein Bachlauf bringen auch ordentlich Luft in den Teich ... Sprudler im Filter sind schick ... bei mir drücken die Platten aber die Filtermatten hoch (da drunter sind Bio-Bälle^^).


----------

